# Anyone put on an aftermarket AC compressor on their LS Tractor?



## BrandonSeidel (Jan 22, 2020)

I have an XR 4140 HC and the AC compressor locked up. I was told they use a pretty generic AC compressor.


----------



## BrandonSeidel (Jan 22, 2020)

I found an aftermarket replacement. Same compressor that's in a 1999-2002 Daewoo Lanos.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Does it do the job?


----------



## BrandonSeidel (Jan 22, 2020)

I ordered it but have not gotten it yet. Will let you know.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

The probable reason that your compressor locked up was insufficient oil in the AC system.


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> The probable reason that your compressor locked up was insufficient oil in the AC system.


i have a 4145 ls with cab,,been in the shop 4 times about air,,they fixed it and brought back a 4140 and dropped it of when I was not here,,,mine was syncromesh shuttle,,this one was hydro...the next day he called and said he dropped off wrong tractor,,lol,,,they brought mine back and the air seems to be working well.


----------

